
Ask HN: How can I initiate communication from IPv6 - tzury
We need to debug an issue with IPv6 in our platform.<p>Although cloud platforms we use fully supporting incoming IPv6 traffic, so there is no issue on this part.<p>However, for debugging purposes, I could not find a way to communicate over IPv6. That is forcing a client side to communicate over IPv6.<p>Tried AWS and GCP for this purpose.<p>Do you know of a VPS that allows this?
======
ggm
Use a client on a dualstack enabled mobile platform? Tmo for instance. Native
6 with significant speed advantage compared to 464xlat.

Use a 3g or 4g modem on a laptop and use ipfilter to block 4.

Linode is dual stack. Curl from a linode instance? Or, build an x11 enabled
platform on linode and run an x11 display back home to run chromium client or
similar?

------
IcePic
Add only v6 destination ip to /etc/hosts so when you program talks to
host.domain.name it instantly resolves to a single v6 ip?

~~~
tzury
I need the client side to be IPv6. Not the server side.

Source IP.

~~~
detaro
Do that on the client? Turn off IPv4 entirely on the client?

